# Sticky  Fantasy Glossary



## Galahad

<tiptoes into the WFB forum>

You may have noticed that the 40k sections have a spanky new glossary feature where any time you hover over an abbreviation it pops out a little window telling you not only what it stands for, but what page, in what book to find the item in question.

For example, go to one of the 40k forums and type FNP and hover over it and a popup appears saying "Feel No Pain (p75 40k 5th)"

I've got it turned off in the Fantasy section because we don't have any fantasy items in the glossary.

Why? Because I know 40k backwards and forwards and own every codex, and I'm the one in charge of the database. However, I know fuck all about WFB and own exactly zero books.

So here's the deal: I WANT us to have a fantasy glossary.
I want our fantasy glossary to kick just as much ass as the 40k one, with all the cool page numbers and shit.

I even want to do hours of free, mind-numbing data entry work to get it in there.

I don't want to buy every current WFB book and trawl through them myself looking for anything that might look like a common abbreviation.

So if you guys want a glossary feature of your own, and you want it to kick as much ass as the 40k one, you guys need to do some footwork for me.

What I need is a list of WFB abbreviations (But not nicknames and jargon, not yet anyway), and, if humanly possible, I would like a page number and book to go along with it.

Like so


> TFAR
> That Fucking Annoying Rule (pXX WFB 7th)
> 
> TA
> That Army (Codex: That Army)
> 
> DET
> Dark Elf Thingie (pXX Codex Dark Elfs)


 or whatever you guys have instead of codices. And, you know, real things and not the made up crap I just posted.

So, there's your challenge:
Build me an index and I swear to enter each and every one, by hand, into your very own WFB Glossary Database.


----------



## beenburned

Dude...they're called Army books. hehe 

I share your ignorance in general, but I'd love to see this happening, as I've just started WFB, so I'm gonna add in my worthless encouragement.

Oh, and thankyou very much for the hours of mindless data entry. I'm sure it will be very much appreciated!


----------



## squeek

I'll start off with a few easy ones Gal, hopefully they will be of use.

O&G
Orcs and Goblins (Army book: Orcs and Goblins)

WE
Wood Elves (Army book: Wood Elves)

HE
High Elves (Army book: High Elves)

DE
Dark Elves (Army book: Dark Elves)

VC
Vampire Counts (Army book: Vampire Counts)

TK
Tomb Kings (Army book: Tomb Kings)

I will think of some more later maybe


----------



## Pyro Stick

OK
Ogre Kingdoms (Army Book: Ogre Kingdoms)

CD
Chaos Dwarfs (Army Book: Chaos Dwarfs)


----------



## squeek

Might be worth pointing out that with the Chaos Dwarves they don't have an in print army book, and as far as I know the most up to date rules for them are in 'Ravening Hordes' and are for 6th ed.


----------



## Galahad

If you could dig up a page number for where the chaos dwarf info stats in Ravening hordes I'd appreciate it.

This is a good start, guys


----------



## Galahad

Added.
Only glitch: Punctuation does not work for the system, so O&G doesn't work, but OG does

I also added AB


----------



## Beaky

Chaos Dwarfs do have a leagle army list, although it hasn't been updated in ages. You can find it on the net, here's a link:
http://oz.games-workshop.com/games/warhammer/assets/Chaos_Dwarfs.pdf


----------



## jakkie

thanks Galahad, for th effort put into the 40k glossary,and the up and coming WHFB one. ill try and get some stuff up on here asap


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

Is this to cover common weapon options etc also.

A few key ones
DS - Dispel Scroll
PS - Power Stone
WB - War Banner
HW - Hand Weapon
GW - Great Weapon
Hal - Halberd
Lan - Lance
Spr - Spear
SB - Short Bow
BW - Bow
LW - Long Bow
CB - Cross Bow
LA - Light Armour
HA - Heavy Armour
Shd - Shield

Some other common abbreviations are

FC - Full command group
BSB - Battle standard bearer.


----------



## squeek

Railguns are fun said:


> Chaos Dwarfs do have a leagle army list, although it hasn't been updated in ages. You can find it on the net, here's a link:
> http://oz.games-workshop.com/games/warhammer/assets/Chaos_Dwarfs.pdf


That is page 32 and 33 from Ravening Hordes, and like I said they don't have an army book, just this list that was printed for 6th Ed. Good find though, didn't know they had uploaded it.


----------



## Galahad

Ancient Tiel' a fier said:


> Is this to cover common weapon options etc also.
> 
> A few key ones
> DS - Dispel Scroll
> PS - Power Stone
> WB - War Banner
> HW - Hand Weapon
> GW - Great Weapon
> Hal - Halberd
> Lan - Lance
> Spr - Spear
> SB - Short Bow
> BW - Bow
> LW - Long Bow
> CB - Cross Bow
> LA - Light Armour
> HA - Heavy Armour
> Shd - Shield
> 
> Some other common abbreviations are
> 
> FC - Full command group
> BSB - Battle standard bearer.


Very nice. I'll get to work on those in a bit.

Is there a page in the main book with weapon stats? Ideally I'd like to give a page number for every item, but if there's no main index sort of thing (like the reference section in the back of 40k 5th) I might skip it.

LW = Long Bow? I would think that would be LB... this is why I need all the help I can get ;-)


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

Just put page 56 for the weapons, 57 for the bows and 122 for the DS, PS and WB. They dont have stats per say.


----------



## Jezlad

* AS or ArSv = Armour Save
* BSB = Battle Standard Bearer
* BtB = Base to Base
* CC = Close Combat
* CR = Combat resoulution
* DD = Dispel Dice
* FC = Fast Cavalery
* HtH = Hand to Hand
* Hvy Cav = Heavy Cavalry
* IAC = Intrique at Court
* IC = Inner Circle
* Ld = Leadership
* Lt Cav = Light Cavalry
* lvl = Level
* LoS = Line of Sight
* MM = Magic Missile
* MoC = Mark of Chaos
* MoCU = Mark of Chaos Undivided
* MoK = Mark of Khorne
* MoN = Mark of Nurgle
* MoS = Mark of Slaanesh
* MoT = Mark of Tzeentch
* MoU = Mark of Chaos Undivided
* MR = Magic Resistance
* MSU = Many Small Units
* nas = no armour save
* PD = Power Dice
* PiFE = Pursuit into Fresh Enemy
* RiP = Remain in Play
* US = Unit Strength
* VP = Victory Points
* WM = Warmachine
* WS = Weapon Skill 



ARMIES

* BoC = Beasts of Chaos
* Bret = Bretonians
* CD = Chaos Dwarfs
* DE: Dark Elves
* DoW = Dogs of War
* HE = High Elves
* HoC = Hordes of Chaos
* LM = Lizardmen
* O&G = Orcs and Goblins
* OK = Ogre Kingdoms
* RoC = Realm of Chaos
* TK = Tomb Kings
* VC = Vampire Counts
* WE = Wood Elves



UNITS:

* BT = Bolt Thrower
* CKoC = Chosen Knights of Chaos
* CoC = Cold One Chariot
* CoCh = Chariot of Chaos
* CoK = Cold One Knights
* CoS = Casket of Souls
* DP = Dragon Princes
* EC = Elector count
* GC = Great Cannons
* GG = Grave Guard
* GE = Great Eagle
* GK = Grail Knights
* GM = Grand Master
* GUO = Great Unclean One
* HP = High Priest
* HVG = Hellblaster Volley Gun
* KE = Knights Errant
* KoC = Knights of Chaos
* KotR = Knights of the Realm
* KoS = Keeper of Secrets
* KotWW = Knights of the White Wolf
* LoC = Lord of Change
* LP = Liche Priest
* RoR = Regiments of Renown
* SH = Silver Helms
* RatG = Ratling gun
* RBT = Repeater Bolt Throwers
* SSC = Screaming Skull Catapult
* STank= Steam Tank
* TG = Tomb Guard
* WE = Witch Elves
* WP = Warrior Priest
* WW = Way Watchers 



WEAPONS AND EQUIPMENT


* AHW= additional hand weapon
* FPA = Full Plate Armour
* GA = Gromril Armour
* GW = great weapon
* HA = Heavy Armour
* HLR = Hochland long rifle
* LA = Light Armour
* RXBow/RXB = Repeater cross bow
* RP = Repeater Pistol
* Xbow = Cross bow


----------



## Galahad

I added all the ones Ancient sugggested.

I still need page numbers for the Armour, and for the big list Jezlad coughed up.


----------



## newt_e

Armies:

SK - Skaven
EMP - Empire


----------



## newt_e

Missed one: 

Armies

DoC - Daemons of Chaos


----------



## newt_e

I've done some from the first list from Jez's post...

* AS or ArSv = Armour Save : Main Rules, page 29
* BSB = Battle Standard Bearer : Main Rules, page 38,82
* CC = Close Combat : Main Rules, page 
* CR = Combat resoulution : Main Rules, page 37
* DD = Dispel Dice : Main Rules, page 106
* FC = Fast Cavalery : Main Rules, page 70
* Ld = Leadership : Main Rules, page 4
* LoS = Line of Sight : Main Rules, page 8
* MM = Magic Missile : Main Rules, page 110
* MR = Magic Resistance : Main Rules, page 95
* PD = Power Dice : Main Rules, page 106
* PiFE = Pursuit into Fresh Enemy : Main Rules, page 45
* RiP = Remain in Play : Main Rules, page 110
* US = Unit Strength : Main Rules, page 8, 71
* VP = Victory Points : Main Rules, page 102-103
* WM = Warmachine : Main Rules, page 84-93
* WS = Weapon Skill : Main Rules, page 4


----------



## newt_e

For units, for example, those need a reference to the appropriate army book. Do you want a page reference for the description, or one for the page where the points and options are?


----------



## squeek

Thought it was about time we dragged this back up again!  I have gone through newt_e's list and formatted them the same as your entries Gal, I assume that will help with getting them added?

I will go through Jez's post when I get chance later.

* AS or ArSv = Armour Save (p29, WFB 7th)
* BSB = Battle Standard Bearer : (p38, p82 WFB 7th)
* CC = Close Combat : (p32-46, WFB 7th)
* CR = Combat Resolution : (p37, WFB 7th)
* SCR = Static Combat Resolution : (p37, WFB 7th)
* DD = Dispel Dice : (p106, WFB 7th)
* FC = Fast Cavalry : (p70, WFB 7th)
* Ld = Leadership : (p4, WFB WFB 7th)
* LoS = Line of Sight : (p8, WFB 7th)
* MM = Magic Missile : (p110, WFB 7th)
* MR = Magic Resistance : (p95, WFB 7th)
* PD = Power Dice : (p106, WFB 7th)
* PiFE = Pursuit into Fresh Enemy : (p45, WFB 7th)
* RiP = Remain in Play : (p110, WFB 7th)
* US = Unit Strength : (p8, p71 WFB 7th)
* VP = Victory Points : (p102-103, WFB 7th)
* WM = Warmachine : (p84-93, WFB 7th)
* WS = Weapon Skill : (p4, WFB 7th)


----------



## Othiem

SCR - Static Combat Resolution
ACR - Active Combat Resolution
HLR - Hochland Long Rifle (from the Empire book)
AL - Archlector (Empire army book)
TGM - Templar Grand Master (Empire Army book)
LB - longbeards (dwarf army book)
XB - crossbows (BRB)
HG - handguns (BRB)
IoN - Invocation of Nehek (vampire counts army book)
ItP - Immune to Psychology (BRB)



Sorry bout the page numbers, no rule book handy sadly.


----------



## Galahad

newt_e said:


> For units, for example, those need a reference to the appropriate army book. Do you want a page reference for the description, or one for the page where the points and options are?


Sorry I missed it the last time this thread was updated

For the record, please give me both pages, when applicable. To use a 40k example, Nobz (p33, p98 C:Orks)

Thanks guys, I'll try and get these all plugged in sometime tonight

By the way, if possible please submit your entries in the same format Squeek did, it makes my life so much easier (though without the : if possible)
For example:



> WS Weapon Skill (p4, WFB 7th)


That's ideal. I can C&P without having to modify or retype anything, so it'll come out like this... WS

And can anyone give me page references for the ones Othiem submitted?
Thanks guys!


----------



## squeek

* HtH Hand to Hand (p32-46, WFB 7th) - same as CC
* Hvy Cav Heavy Cavalry (p7, WFB 7th) - no special rules just a term, reference is just basic cavalry ref.
* Lt Cav Light Cavalry (p7, WFB 7th) - as above
* lvl Wizard Level (p105, WFB 7th)
* MSU Many Small Units - Taking lots of minimum size units rather than a few big ones.
* BT Bolt Thrower (p90, WFB 7th)
* AHW Additional Hand Weapon (p56, WFB 7th)
* ASF Always Strikes First (p94, WFB 7th)
* KB Killing Blow (p95, WFB 7th)



Galahad said:


> I still need page numbers for the Armour, and for the big list Jezlad coughed up.


Just put page 30 for armour and shields. I will try and do a few more when I get chance, at the moment I am busy fixing my hard drive that just gave up the ghost. Do you have any listed that need page numbers?


----------



## Galahad

Added

Though I skipped the cav ones (at least for now) They seem pretty obvious

Active entries that need numbers

FCG Full Command Group
SH Silver Helms
WE Witch Elves
HLR Hochland Long Rifle
AL Archlector
TGM Templar Grand Master
LB Long Beards
HG Handguns
IoN Invocation of Nehek
ItP Immune to Psychology

Also, if someone can give me a page number for the Chaos marks I can slap those in pretty easy


----------



## Galahad

Also, because the WFB forums aree finally moving, I stickied this so I won't have to look it up


----------



## squeek

Galahad said:


> Added
> 
> Though I skipped the cav ones (at least for now) They seem pretty obvious


Good call, I only kept it as someone else suggested it 

Here are the others...

FC Full Command (p80-81, WFB 7th) - this is almost always written as FC not FCG.
SH Silver Helms (p96, Armybook: High Elves)
WE Witch Elves (p50, Armybook: Dark Elves)
HLR Hochland Long Rifle (p47, Armybook: Empire)
AL Archlector (p53, Armybook: Empire)
TGM Templar Grand Master (p40, Armybook: Empire)
LB Long Beards (p32, Armybook: Dwarfs)
HG Handguns (p57, WFB 7th)
IoN Invocation of Nehek (p38, Armybook: Vampire Counts)
ItP Immune to Psychology (p53, WFB 7th)


----------



## Galahad

I had heard it as 'Full Command Group' so I added the G, I'll fix it though

And thanks!


----------



## squeek

* CoC Cold One Chariot (p53, Armybook: Dark Elves)
* CoK Cold One Knights (p52, Armybook: Dark Elves)
* CoS Casket of Souls (p32-33, Armybook: Tomb Kings)
* DP Dragon Princes (p96, Armybook: High Elves)
* GC Great Cannon (p45, Armybook: Empire)
* GG Grave Guard (p44, Armybook: Vampire Counts)
* GE Great Eagle (p32, Armybook: Wood Elves)
* GK Grail Knights (p50, Armybook: Bretonnia)
* HVG Hellblaster Volley Gun (p48, Armybook: Empire)
* KE Knights Errant (p48, Armybook: Bretonnia)
* KotR Knights of the Realm (p49, Armybook: Bretonnia)
* LP Liche Priest (p23, Armybook: Tomb Kings)
* RBT Repeater Bolt Thrower (p54, Armybook: Dark Elves)
* SSC Screaming Skull Catapult (p32, Armybook: Tomb Kings)
* STank Steam Tank (p50-51, Armybook: Empire)
* TG Tomb Guard (p26, Armybook: Tomb Kings)
* WP Warrior Priest (p52, Armybook: Empire)
* WW Way Watchers (p26, Armybook: Wood Elves)

I found what I could out of the units Jez posted. There are a few I missed as I couldn't find them; I will redo the Daemons. I think the ones for WoC are a bit dodgy, perhaps Vaz or one of the other WoC players could come up with some? 

DoC:

BoN Beast of Nurgle (p46, Armybook: Daemons of Chaos)
BL Bloodletter (p36, Armybook: Daemons of Chaos)
BC Bloodcrusher (p44, Armybook: Daemons of Chaos)
BT Bloodthirster (p32, Armybook: Daemons of Chaos)
CF Chaos Fury (p49, Armybook: Daemons of Chaos)
DP Daemon Prince (p48, Armybook: Daemons of Chaos)
Nette Daemonette (p39, Armybook: Daemons of Chaos)
DoT Disc of Tzeentch (p41, Armybook: Daemons of Chaos)
FoS Fiend of Slaanesh (p47, Armybook: Daemons of Chaos)
FH Flesh Hound (p40, Armybook: Daemons of Chaos)
GUO Great Unclean One (p34, Armybook: Daemons of Chaos)
HoK Herald of Khorne (p36, Armybook: Daemons of Chaos)
HoN Herald of Nurgle (p38, Armybook: Daemons of Chaos)
HoS Herald of Slaanesh (p39, Armybook: Daemons of Chaos)
HoT Herald of Tzeentch (p37, Armybook: Daemons of Chaos)
KoS Keeper of Secrets (p35, Armybook: Daemons of Chaos)
LoC Lord of Change (p33, Armybook: Daemons of Chaos)
PH or Horror Pink Horror (p37, Armybook: Daemons of Chaos)
PB Plaguebearer (p38, Armybook: Daemons of Chaos)
SoS Steed of Slaanesh (p43, Armybook: Daemons of Chaos)


----------



## squeek

The marks of chaos have changed, there is no mark of the undivided now:

* MoC Mark of Chaos (p110, AB:WoC)
* MoK Mark of Khorne (p110, AB:WoC)
* MoN Mark of Nurgle (p110, AB:WoC)
* MoS Mark of Slaanesh (p110, AB:WoC)
* MoT Mark of Tzeentch (p110, AB:WoC)


----------



## Galahad

Done...for now


----------



## squeek

Here's a few Orcy ones :grin::

BOrc (or BO or BlOrc I favour BOrc...) Black Orc (p20, AB:O&G)
SO Savage Orc (p21, AB:O&G)
NG Night Goblin (p24, AB:O&G)
DD Doom Diver Catapult (p27, AB:O&G)
RL Rock Lobber (p27, AB:O&G)
SC Spear Chukka (p27, AB:O&G)
WR Wolf Rider (p23, AB:O&G)
SPW Snotling Pump Wagon (p28, AB:O&G)
SR Spider Rider (p29, AB:O&G)
GS Great Shaman (p49, AB:O&G)
BB Big Boss (p50-51, AB:O&G) and/or Boar Boy (p54, AB:O&G)


Edit:

Here are the two official DoW rules pdfs from Games Workshop Oz; Dogs of War or Regiments of Renown. Not sure what you want to do with them though.


----------



## Galahad

If the DoW don't have a book I'll just leave the entry without a reference.

Now if only I could get the energy (or assistance) to go through the 40k glossary army by army like this <chuckles>


----------



## squeek

Most of the DE ones are done, but here are a few I think haven't been covered:

DR Dark Rider (p49, ABE)
BD Black Dragon (p57, ABE)
DP Dark Pegasus (p56, ABE)
BG Black Guard (p46, ABE)
WH War Hydra (p58, ABE)


A few HE ones:

DM Dragon Mage (p93, AB:HE)
SG Sea Guard (p94, AB:HE)
ER Ellyrian Reavers (p96, AB:HE)
LC Lion Chariot (p97, AB:HE)
PG Phoenix Guard (p95, AB:HE)
SW Shadow Warrior (p97, AB:HE)
SM Sword Master (p95, AB:HE)
TC Tiranoc Chariot (p97, AB:HE)
GE Great Eagle (p93, 98, AB:HE)

That'll do for now! :wink:


----------



## Galahad

There we go.
Next?


----------



## squeek

Remind me never to type BG again from this moment on!  I will dig up another list for you soonish...


----------



## Galahad

Come on, everyone likes the BeeGees...it's physiologically impossible to listen to Stayin' Alive without strutting


----------



## squeek

Hmmm, maybe this is one of those cultural differences that is lost as you cross the Atlantic? I find it impossible to listen to them without wanting to puncture my own eardrums! 

Anyway, a few CD ones:

BC Bull Centaur (p33, Ravening Hordes)
HG Hobgoblin (p32, Ravening Hordes)
GT Great Taurus (p32, Ravening Hordes)
DR Death Rocket (p33, Ravening Hordes)
ES Earthshaker (p33, Ravening Hordes)
HBT Hobgoblin Bolt Thrower (p33, Ravening Hordes)
SG Sneaky Gits (p33, Ravening Hordes)


----------



## Galahad

And they say you brits have class :sad:

Anyhow, that's it for that batch

Added RH too


----------



## squeek

I'll have a look for another batch when I get a moment, just out of interest though why do some not show up in the posts already added?


----------



## Galahad

Honestly, I don't know

Sometimes they work sometimes they don't. I think if there are too many on one page it freaks out a little. But if it;s the same ones not showing up and they don;t show up in other threads let me know and i'll see if maybe I flipped the wrong switch


----------



## squeek

Heh, I find the idea of a programme freaking out quite amusing... simple things... :grin: 

Also whilst I think about it, could you have a look to see which ones apply in the Warhammer fluff form and sub-forums, please? I know they are currently off in Pit Fighter as it is a new forum, but I noticed a few 40k ones pop up the other day. I can go look for examples if you like of course.


----------



## Dafistofmork

Just a generic one i know, but-
JJ-Jevis Johnson (know it all)


----------



## Vaz

Nike - Charm of the Jaguar Warrior - I'd check the page, but the books liable to change soon, and I don't have the current book with me.


----------



## Galahad

I'll check it out, squeek.


----------



## squeek

Sorry about the lack of recent additions to this mate, up to my eyeballs in stuff every time I come online so it as taken a bit of a back foot, I will get back on it when I get a chance though.


----------



## Galahad

Quite alright, I needed a break anyhow 

I added Tactica Wars and Pitfighter, and I checked, fantasy fluff IS on the list for using the fantasy dictionary set and not the 40k one, but if you find a post where it gives the wong popups, use the report button and explain it in the report summary


----------



## squeek

Will do Gal, cheers.


----------



## Critta

Just had a couple of ideas of things that might not have been added:

Hammer - a unit which contains several of the following - high STR, good WS, many attacks, causes fear/terror
Anvil - a unit which contains several of the following - high T, many wounds, good save, good static combat res
Tarpit - engaging an expensive enemy with a cheap expendable unit which is usually unbreakable or stubborn

I've tried to keep the descriptions as short as possible, if anyone could add more unit types along the same lines, or improve these descriptions, feel free 

(here's where I submit and find they're already there...)


----------



## squeek

I can't remember which books haven't been done, but I have spotted a few things that could do with sorting! 

Could you Change hot so that it only displays for HoT if possible as it is showing up more often than you would think when all that is meant is warm! Also could you add the new Houserules and Homebrew section to the glossary please Gal?


----------



## deathbringer

Here is my two cents to the cause
Brettonians

Brett.: Codex Brettonians
PD
Peasants duty (p42 AB: Brett.)
KV 
Knights vow (p42 AB: Brett.)
QV
Questing vow(p42 AB: Brett.)
GV
Grail Vow (p42 AB: Brett.)
BOL
Blessing of the Lady(p45 AB: Brett.)
LF
Lance formation (p40-41 AB: Brett.)
KOR
knights of the realm (p49,68 AB: Brett.)
KE
knights errant (p48,68 AB: Brett.)
QK
Questing Knight (p49, 70 AB: Brett.)
GK
Grail Knight (p50,72 AB: Brett.)
PK
Pegasus Knight (p54,55, 70 AB: Brett.)
MY
Mounted Yeomen (p54 ,71 AB: Brett.)
GR
Grail Reliquae(p51,52, 71 AB: Brett.)
BP
Battle Pilgrim (p51,52, 71 AB: Brett.)
Dam.
Damsel (p47, 67 AB: Brett.)
BW
Brettonian Barded Warhorse (p56 AB: Brett.)
RP
Royal Pegasus (p55 AB: Brett.)
P
Paladin (p46,47, 67 AB: Brett.)
P+BSB
Paladin with battle standard banner (p46,47, 67 AB: Brett.)
PB
Peasant Bowman (p53,54, 69 AB: Brett.)
MA
Men at arms (p52,53, 69 AB: Brett.)
VOP
Virtue of the pentinent (p58 AB: Brett.)
VOKT 
Virtue of the Knigthtly temper (p58 AB: Brett.)
VOC
Virtue of confidence(p59 AB: Brett.)
VOP
Virtue of Purity (p59 AB: Brett.)
VOH
Virtue of Heroism (p58 AB: Brett.)
VOS
Virtue of Stoicisim (p58 AB: Brett.)
VOI
Virtue of the Ideal (p58 AB: Brett.)
VOIK
Virtue of the Impetuous Knight (p58 AB: Brett.)
VOA
Virtue of Audacity (p59 AB: Brett.)
VOD
Virtue of Duty(p59 AB: Brett.)
VOJ
Virtue of the Joust (p59 AB: Brett.)
VOND
Virtue of Noble Disdain (p59 AB: Brett.)
VODisc.
Virtue of Discipline(p59 AB: Brett.)
VOE
Virtue of Empathy (p59 AB: Brett.)

Common Magic Items
SOS 
Sword of striking(p122 BRB)
SOB
Sword of Battle(p122 BRB)
SOM
Sword of Might(p122 BRB)
BB
Biting Blade (p122 BRB)
ES
Enchanted Shield (p122 BRB)
TOP
Talisman of Protection(p122 BRB)
SOsorc
Staff of sorcery (p122 BRB)
DS
Dispel Scroll(p122 BRB)
PS 
Power stone (p122 BRB)
WB
Warbanner (p122 BRB)

EDIT: all codex changed to army book


----------



## Galahad

AWESOME Deathbringer
That chunk of ones that are in all books, are they by chance in the main book like how Dispell Scrolls and Warbanners are on p122 of the main book? Because that would be the best listing to give for them.


----------



## deathbringer

yes they are. sorry didnt check the big rule book, but have editted it now.
Two questions...
1) Do you want me to do the brettonian enchanted items as well or are they too obscure?
2) do you need the wood elf army book done as well?


----------



## Dragearen

Not sure if anyone uses these, but almost all of the Lizzie ones in the book.

Note that these are not including the current uses for it/ones for other books, all I have and am reading through is the Lizzie one.

Ob, obby:
Obsinite (p23 AB:LM)

PT:
Pyramid-Temples (p30 AB:LM)

TC:
Temple-Cities (p30 AB:LM)

SP:
Spawning Pool/Pond (p30 AB:LM)

CB:
Cold Blooded (p41 AB:LM)

JP:
Jungle Poisons (p41 AB:LM)

MP:
Slann Mage-Priest (p42 AB:LM)

DotA:
Disciplines of the Ancients (p43 AB:LM)

SotOO, SOO:
Shield of the Old Ones (p43 AB:LM)

FoM, FM:
Focus of Mystery (p43 AB:LM)

TFR, FR:
The Focused Rumination (p43 AB:LM)

TH:
Trancendent Healing (p43 AB:LM)

THS, HS:
The Harrowing Scrutiny (p43 AB:LM)

HSoC, HSC:
Higher State of Consciousness (p43 AB:LM)

TBC, BC:
The Becalming Cogitation (p43 AB:LM)

SoS, SS:
Soul of Stone (p43 AB:LM)

SV:
Saurus Scar-veteran (p44 AB:LM)

TG:
Temple Guard (p47 AB:LM)

HR, HaR:
Hit and Run (p52 AB:LM)

DR:
Drop Rocks (p52 AB:LM)

AP:
Arboreal Predators (p52 AB:LM)

GR:
Great Reach (p53 AB:LM)

HW:
Howdah Weapons (p55 AB:LM)

GB:
Giant Blowpipe (p55 AB:LM)
Giant Bow p55 (AB:LM)

SC:
Skink Crew p55 (AB:LM)

EotG, EG:
Engine of the Gods (p55 AB:LM)

TAC:
The Arcane Configuration (p55 AB:LM)

TBA:
The Burning Alignment (p55 AB:LM)

TPoW, TPW:
The Portent of Warding (p55 AB:LM)

HP:
Hunting Pack (p56 57 AB:LM)

JS:
Jungle Swarms (p58 AB:LM)

BF:
Blood-Frenzy (p59 AB:LM)

UP:
Ultimate Predator (p59 AB:LM)
Unfathomable Presence (p43 AB:LM)

LK:
Lord Kroak (p60 AB:LM)

FGS:
First Generation Spawning (p61 AB:LM)

SSotOO, SSOO
Supreme Shield of the Old Ones (p61 AB:LM)

EG:
Eternity Guardians (p61 AB:LM)

TDoI, DI:
The Deliverance of Itza (p61 AB:LM)

GDB:
Goldean Death Mask (p61 AB:LM)

RoC, RC:
Ruination of Cities (p62 AB:LM)

CMoM, CMM:
Cobra Mace of Mazdamundi (p62 AB:LM)

SSoH, SSH:
Sun Standard of Hexoatl (p62 AB:LM)



Edit: Heading out of town, will finish this in a couple days or so.


----------



## Galahad

deathbringer said:


> yes they are. sorry didnt check the big rule book, but have editted it now.
> Two questions...
> 1) Do you want me to do the brettonian enchanted items as well or are they too obscure?
> 2) do you need the wood elf army book done as well?


If an abbreviation is likely to appear in a rules discussion or someone's army list, it needs an entry. Unless it's just an abbreviation that nobody uses because it's awkward or another term is used in its place, it should go in. Haiving definitions for obscure items is probably more useful than common ones since less people will know what it means without this.

As far as what we need goes, if you don't see it in this thread, we do not have it. I know nothing of Fantasy, so I haven't added anything that hasn't been handed to me.

Dragearen, many thanks for the new definitions. Could you do me a favor and put them in the right format though, so I don't have to edit them when I upload?

For example, your first one should be...
Ob, obby
Obsinite (p23 AB:LM)

commas separating the abbreviations, parenthesis around the page citation (no comma before it) and AB is in caps.

I know it sounds nitpicky, but that's all stuff I'd have to fix when I put it in, rather than just copy/pasting.


----------



## The Son of Horus

This should cover Warriors of Chaos.

Warriors of Chaos Glossary
General Terms
WoC:
Warriors of Chaos

WoK:
Warriors of Khorne

WoN:
Warriors of Nurgle

WoS:
Warriors of Slaanesh

WoT:
Warriors of Tzeentch

WoCU:
Warriors of Chaos Undivided

Special Rules
EoTG:
Eye of the Gods (p43, ab:WoC)

TWoC:
The Will of Chaos (p43, ab:WoC)

MoC:
Marks of Chaos (p110, ab:WoC)

MoT:
Mark of Tzeentch (p110, ab:WoC)

MoN:
Mark of Nurgle (p110, ab:WoC)

MoK:
Mark of Khorne (p110, ab:WoC)

MoS:
Mark of Slaanesh (p110, ab:WoC)

Gifts of Chaos
DMaw:
Distendable Maw (p110, ab:WoC)

SoC:
Stream of Corruption (p111, ab:WoC)

FoTBG:
Fury of the Blood God (p111, ab:WoC)

Artefacts of the Dark Gods (Magic Items)
Chaos Daemonsword:
DSword (p112, ab:WoC)

Chaos Runesword:
RSword (p112, ab:WoC)

The Father of Blades: 
TFoB (p113, ab:WoC)

Glaive of Putrification:
GoP (p113, ab:WoC)

Crimson Armour of Dargan:
Crimson Armour, or, CAoD (p113, ab:WoC)

Armour of Morrsleib:
AoM (p113, ab:WoC)

The Bronze Armour of Zhrakk:
BAoZ (p113, ab:WoC)

Crown of Everlasting Conquest:
CoEC (p114, ab:WoC)

Collar of Khorne:
CoK (p114, ab:WoC)

Third Eye of Tzeentch:
TEoT (p114, ab: WoC)

Helm of Many Eyes:
HoME (p115, ab:WoC)

UNITS
Daemon Prince:
DP (p119, ab:WoC)


----------



## deathbringer

Brettonian magic items (the ones I have seen used)

SLoB
Silver Lance of the Blessed (p60 AB: brett)
SoQ
Sword of the Quest (p60 AB: brett)
SoLC
Sword of the Lady's champion (p60 AB: brett)
SoH
Sword of Heroes (p60 AB: brett)
HL
Heartwood Lance (p60 AB: brett)
B-SoC
Birth Sword of Carcassonne (p60 AB: brett)
LoA 
Lance of Artois (p61 AB: brett)
WL
Wyrmlance (p61 AB: brett)
GC
Guilded Cuirass(p61 AB: brett)
TGS
The Grail Shield (p61 AB: brett)
GGH
Gomril Great Helm
AoA
Armour of Aiglulf (p61 AB: brett)
SL
Siriennes Locket (p61 AB: brett)
ToD
Token of the Damsel (p62 AB: brett)
MoDE
Mantle of the Damsel Elena (p62 AB: brett)
MoP 
Mane of the the purebreed (p62 AB: brett)
TOI
Tress of Isoulde (p62 AB: brett)
GoD
Gantlet of the Duel (p62 AB: brett)
PS
Potion Sacre (p63 AB: brett)
BoL
Banner of the Lady(p63 AB: brett)
VS
Valorous Standard(p63 AB: brett)
BoD
Banner of Defence (p63 AB: brett)
TB
Twilight Banner (p63 AB: brett)
EB
Errantry Banner (p63 AB: brett)
BoC
Banner of Chalons (p63 AB: brett)

WE
Wood elves

Special Rules

EGFS
Eternal Guard Fighting style (p18 AB:WE)
FS
Forest Spirit 
F stalk
Forest Stalkers (p18 AB:WE)
GGL
Glade Guard Longbows (p18 AB:WE)
LS
Lethal Shot (p19 AB:WE)
SDOL
Shadow dances of Loec (p19 AB:WE)
SRA
Strangle Root Attack
TT
Talismanic tatoos
FoK
Fury of Kurnos
TWH
The wild hunt (p19 AB:WE)

Units

GG
Glade Guard (p22,54 AB:WE)
GR
Glade riders (p23,54 AB:WE)
EG
Eternal Guard (p23,55 AB:WE)
WRoK, WR
Wild riders of kurnos (p29,57 AB:WE)
TK
Tree Kin (p25,57 AB:WE)
GE
Great Eagles(p32,54 AB:WE)
FD
Forest Dragon (p3 AB:WE)
D
Dryads (p24, 55 AB:WE)

Kindreds
WK
Wardance kindred (p66 AB:WE)
EK
Eternal kindred (p68 AB:WE)
AK
Alter kindred (p68 AB:WE)
SK
Scout kindred (p68 AB:WE)
WRK
Wild Rider kindred (p68 AB:WE)
Way K, WK
Waywatcher kindred (p68 AB:WE)
GK
Glamour weave Kindred (p68 AB:WE)

Spells
FoF
Fury of the forest (p79 AB:WE)
HP
The hidden path (p79 AB:WE)
TH
The twighlight host (p79 AB:WE)
AB
Ariel's blessing (p79 AB:WE)
CoH
The call of the hunt (p79 AB:WE)

Spites
BoT
Blight of terrors (p60 AB:WE)
BoM
Befuddlement of Mischiefs (p60 AB:WE)
MoS
Murder of Spites (p60 AB:WE)
MoM
Muster of Malevolents (p60 AB:WE)
AoN
Annoyance of netlings (p61 AB:WE)
RoL
Resplendance of Luminescents (p61 AB:WE)
LoD
Lamentation of Despairs (p61 AB:WE)
CoR
Cluster of Radiants (p61 AB:WE)
PoS
Pageant of Shrikes (p61 AB:WE)

I'll finish it off another time but tedium hit me


----------



## Dragearen

KG:
Kroq-Gar (p64 AB:LM)

SSoX, SSX:
Sacred Spawning of Xhotl (p65 AB:LM)

AoKG, AoK, AKG, AK:
Army of Kroq-Gar (p65 AB:LM)

HoG, HG:
Hand of Gods (p65 AB:LM)

RSoT, RST:
Revered Spear of Tlanxla (p65 AB:LM)

SD:
Sacred Duty (p47 AB:LM)

UB:
Ultimate Bodyguard (p66 AB:LM)

TSSM, SSM, TSM, SM:
The Star-Stone Mace (p66 AB:LM)

THotPG, THPG, HPG:
The Helm of the Prime Guardian (p66 AB:LM)

TKttEC, TKEC, KEC:
The Key to the Eternity Chamber (p66 AB:LM)

GR:
Gor-Rok (p67 AB:LM)

TSoA, TSA, SA:
The Shield of Aeons (p67 AB:LM)

TMoU, TMU, MU:
The Mace of Ulamak (p67 AB:LM)

TH:
Tehenhauin (p68 AB:LM)

ToS, TS:
Tide of Serpents (p68 AB:LM)

RC:
Red Crest (p68 AB:LM)

BotST, BST:
Blade of the Serpent's Tongue (p68 AB:LM

PoS, PS:
Plaque of Sotek (p68 AB:LM)

TE:
Tetto'Eko (p69 AB:LM)

HoCE, HCE:
Herald of Cosmic Events (p69 AB:LM)

EotOO, EOO:
Eye of the Old Ones (p69 AB:LM)

TSS, SS:
The Stellar Staff (p69 AB:LM)

TPoC, TPC, PC:
The Palanquin of Constellations (p69 AB:LM)

TTT, TT:
Tiktaq'to (p70 AB:LM)

MoS, MS:
Master of Skies (p70 AB:LM)

MoH, MH:
Mask of Heavens (p70 AB:LM)

TBoAS, TBAS, BAS:
The Blade of Ancient Skies (p70 AB:LM)

BP:
Blowpipe (p49 AB:LM)

PA:
Preternatural Aim (p71 AB:LM)

MP:
Master Predator (p71 AB:LM)

TBoR, TBR:
The Blade of Realities (p99 AB:LM)

Will do the rest of the magical items later.


----------



## Galahad

Awesome, guys! I'll start uploading sometime monday


----------



## Dragearen

Finished list... Whew, Lizzies have a lot of abbreviations.

BoRT, BRT:
Blade of Revered Tzunki (p99 AB:LM)

SotSR, SSR:
Scimitar of the Sun Resplendent (p99 AB:LM)

SWS, SW:
Stegadon War-spear (p99 AB:LM)

SotLS, SLS:
Staff of the Lost Sun (p99 AB:LM)

PB:
Piranha Blade (p99 AB:LM)

DoS, DS:
Dagger of Sotek (p99 AB:LM)

SotH, SH:
Sword of the Hornet (p100 AB:LM)

BBoC, BBC:
Burning Blade of Chotec (p100 AB:LM)

HotCO, HCO:
Hide of the Cold Ones (p100 AB:LM)

SSH:
Sacred Stegadon Helm (p100 AB:LM)

SotMP, SMP:
Shield of the Mirrored Pool (p100 AB:LM)

TMS, MS:
The Maiming Shield (p100 AB:LM)

THoK, THK, HK:
The Horn of Kygor (p101 AB:LM)

HO:
Horned One (p101 AB:LM)

DPoP:
Divine Plaque of Protection (p101 AB:LM)

WDoX, WDX:
War Drum of Xahutec (p101 AB:LM)

BSoS, BSS:
Blood Statuette of Spite (p101 AB:LM)

CotJW, CJW:
Charm of the Jaguar Warrior (p101 AB:LM)

CoF, CF:
Cloak of Feathers (p101 AB:LM)

CP:
Carnosaur Pendant (p101 AB:LM)

CCoT, CCT, CT:
Curse-Charm of Tepok (p101 AB:LM)

BH:
Bane Head (p101 AB:LM)

DoQ, DQ:
Dragonfly of Quicksilver (p102 AB:LM)

VotFF, VFF:
Venom of the Firefly Frog (p102 AB:LM)

CHotOO, CHOO:
Cupped Hands of the Old Ones (p102 AB:LM)

CoD, CD:
Cube of Darkness (p102 AB:LM)

RotS, RS:
Rod of the Storm (p102 AB:LM)

DoP, DP:
Diadem of Power (p102 AB:LM)

IG:
Itxi Grubs (p102 AB:LM)

PoT, PT:
Plaque of Tepok (p102 AB:LM)

AoQ, AQ:
Aura of Quetzl (p103 AB:LM)

GN:
Glyph Necklace (p103 AB:LM)

AoI, AI:
Amulet of Itzl (p103 AB:LM)

ToP, TP:
Totem of Prophecy (p103 AB:LM)

PoD, PD:
Plaque of Dominion (p103 AB:LM)

SSoC, SSC:
Sun Standard of Chotec (p103 AB:LM)

HBT:
Huanchi's Blessed Totem (p103 AB:LM)

JS:
Jaguar Standard (p103 AB:LM)

SB:
Skavenpelt Banner (p103 AB:LM)


----------



## newt_e

Quick question: A number of the abbreviations are already used abbreviations (e.g. SB in Dragearen's post is for Skavenpelt Banner, but it's already in use for Short Bow). When you've applied these changes, will SB show Short Bow and Skavenpelt Banner?


----------



## Dragearen

From my understanding, that's how it will be, newt.


----------



## HiveMinder

I know this hasn't had a reply in forever, but its a sticky topic, so I'm not too worried about it.

Here are some for Skaven that I think are important.

SiN
Strength in Numbers (AB:SK pg. 33)

VV
Verminous Valor (AB:SK pg. 33)

WW
Warpstone Weapon (AB:SK pg. 33)

SB
Screaming Bell (AB:SK pg. 42)

PP
Plague Priest (AB:SK pg. 45)

PM
Plage Monk (AB:SK pg. 44)

VL
Verminlord (AB:SK pg. 40)

GS
Grey Seer (AB:SK pg. 41)

PCB
Plague Censer Bearers (AB:SK pg. 46)

PC, PCC
Plagueclaw Catapult (AB:SK pg. 47)

PF
Plague Furnace (AB:SK pg. 48)

NR
Night Runners (AB:SK pg. 50)

GR
Gutter Runners (AB:SK pg. 51)

PM
Packmasters (AB:SK pg. 53)

RO
Rat Ogres (AB:SK pg. 55)

HP, HPA
Hell Pit Abomination (AB:SK pg. 56)

THtD
Too Horrible to Die (AB:SK pg. 57)

WE
Warlock Engineer (AB:SK pg. 58)

PWG
Poison Wind Globadiers (AB:SK pg. 59)

WT
Warpfire Thrower (AB:SK pg. 60)
Weapon Team (AB:SK pg. 60)

RG
Ratling Gun (AB:SK pg. 61)

DF
Doom-Flayer (AB:SK pg. 62)

PWM 
Poison Wind Mortar (AB:SK pg. 63)

WJ
Warplock Jezzails (AB:SK pg. 65)

DW
Doomwheel (AB:SK pg. 64)


----------

